# My first Bouzouki



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Well its finally finished...I have to lower the action after a short set in period. The intonation is close but i will put it closer on the final setup.... Thanks Graham for the much needed advice...This is the the first of more to come. I really enjoyed building it ....The next one will have an X brace with and a floating bridge....although it will be hard to beat the sound in this one....Really impressive....


http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa56/Lab321/Labs Photos/IM000192.jpg


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I had no idea what a bouzouki was until I saw this thread. Looks nice!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks...Its actually an Irish Bouzouki..Its a spin off from the Greek Bouzouki.. The Irish started using in the 60's ....It has grown in popularity and has just about become a standard with the Irish Bands....The sound is deep and rich..Very nice instument to play. Same chords used as a mandolin....Lab


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

If you can get any up, I'd love to hear some sounds clips of it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks very nice! Is it electrified yet? 

Zouks are great! Mine's a guitar shaped one, 25" scale, maybe more like 1/3 bouzouki, 1/3 guitar, 1/3 octave mandolin, tuned GDAE, but we still call it a bouzouki. Walnut back and sides, cedar top, ebony board, K&K pickup, purpleheart rosette etc. Josh House at www.houseguitars.com built it. Makes a fine lead instrument for tunes and rhythm instrument to accompany songs and tunes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey...Mooh....I have a two piezo transducers glued to the bridge plate. The strap pin hole is not cut yet....This is where I plan on putting the connection. The bouzouki is indeed a very nice sounding instrument...Mine is tuned in GDAE now but I am told that the common tuning is GDAD...I willl experiment after I strip it back down and do all the final setup.....Thanks for the interest....Lab


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lab123...I only use GDAE tuning because I'm too lazy to change from mandolin and Irish tenor banjo intervals and relearn things I want to play on all of them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

